# zorunda kalmak - is it an idiom?



## TimKR

Merhaba

Bu yüzden, Polnezyalılar göç etmek *zorunda kaldılar*.

That is why the Polynesians had to move away. 

I can understand the sentence from context, I think, but I cannot _analyse_ *zorunda kalmak*. To "stay in difficulty"? I think it has a negative connotation, having to do something you don't want to? Is it an idiom?

Teşekkürler


----------



## cenker

merhaba "zorunda kalmak" = have to
may be used "be obliged to"


----------



## TimKR

cenker said:


> merhaba "zorunda kalmak" = have to
> may be used "be obliged to"


Teşekkür ederim


----------



## cenker

TimKR said:


> Teşekkür ederim



rica ederim.


----------



## rarabara

TimKR said:


> Merhaba
> 
> Bu yüzden, Polnezyalılar göç etmek *zorunda kaldılar*.
> 
> That is why the Polynesians had to move away.
> 
> I can understand the sentence from context, I think, but I cannot _analyse_ *zorunda kalmak*. To "stay in difficulty"? I think it has a negative connotation, having to do something you don't want to? Is it an idiom?
> 
> Teşekkürler


no,it is an idiom. in turkish,idioms are fixed particles in long years. 
zorunda kalmak = have/has to.
güçlük/zorluk içinde kalmak=stay in difficulty.


----------



## Ertpresso

"Zorunda kalmak" means that somebody finds himself in a situation and he has to do something because of that situation and there is no other way.


----------



## rarabara

rarabara said:


> no,it is an idiom. in turkish,idioms are fixed particles in long years.
> zorunda kalmak = have/has to.
> güçlük/zorluk içinde kalmak=stay in difficulty.


oh, I forgot to add the nagation ,sorry my correct expression here would start with "no,it is not an idiom."


----------



## elroy

“had no choice but to move away”?


----------



## spiraxo

elroy said:


> “had no choice but to move away”?


This may work depending on the style. But the original Turkish sentence is not very promising.


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

Bu yüzden, Polnezyalılar göç etmek *zorunda kaldılar* 

that was the mere reason why the Polynesians were forced to move away.


----------

